
Fear of a College-Educated Barista - drewrv
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/09/fear-of-a-college-educated-barista/500792/?single_page=true
======
Golddisk
The article discusses some great points. I think one of the big issues
effecting college grad underemployement is also that there not as many people
going into technical schools. Those are careers which are almost always in
demand much like the STEM fields the article discusses but there is somewhat
of a stigma about going for technical things vs. liberal arts or the full on
STEM areas.

